# Veljo Tormis



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

I just found out about this Estonian composer, and couldn't be happier! He seems to have written mostly choral music, but he sure did a lot of it, and it doesn't really sound like anything i've heard before! There always seems to be something more to discover within music, that you don't know anything about.... so are there any fans on here? Any recommendations on similar composers?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

That's pretty cool, rather different from much of the baltic choral works. It seems to have a throbbing rhythm which makes me think of african choral music, I suppose this is due to his focus on folk music so it beats rather than glides like the chorals of Pärt or Vasks.


----------

